# Betel nut palm extract didn't work for me



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

http://aquarliam.com/?page_id=4&shopp_pid=5


----------



## Safez (Mar 4, 2011)

Random fact - did you know betel nut is consumed in Australia in such a fashion as to render it into form of drug?
Wow, not to mention the rest of Australasia!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol, betel nut is a popular natural stimulant in India and certain areas of China. Use the link rootmedic gave you to purchase pancur. I've used it as per mordalphus's (the aquarliam owner) dosing instructions and it always wipes out planaria and hydra without causing any shrimp deaths.


----------



## torsp (Dec 19, 2010)

Just stick with fenbendazole @ .1g/10g of water,(panacur/safeguard) and stay away from the "snake oils" out there.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

I ordered it last night so I should get it in a matter of days. In the meantime i'll do some water changes and maybe clean the gravel a bit where the planaria is hiding at.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Dropped your package off at the post office this morning  wednesday you should get it!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

mordalphus said:


> Dropped your package off at the post office this morning  wednesday you should get it!


Please make commission check payable to....


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> Please make commission check payable to....


sponge bob?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, commission on panacur would require dividing by zero, and I don't think anyone wants to experience that


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

mordalphus said:


> lol, commission on panacur would require dividing by zero, and I don't think anyone wants to experience that


:hihi:

I hope you can continually have the panacur available in the future, it is great knowing a place it can be easily purchased. I remember a while ago when people were first trying it out and it was a real pain to acquire the stuff.

-Andrew


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep, I'll always have it. It's indispensable when keeping shrimp. Nothing like watching a tank full of hydras zap your shrimp everywhere they step. Talk about problems getting your shrimp to breed, lol, try stinging them continuously with jellyfish-like tentacles! That should get them in the mood.... NOT


----------

